# Spiel wie "Industrie Gigant (2)" gesucht!



## Isoroku (25. März 2013)

Moin!

Ich schaue mich mal wieder nach neuem Spielmaterial um, und suche ein klassisches Aufbauspiel, ähnlich wie z.B.

- Transport Tycoon
- Sim City (2000)
- Tropico (3)

oder eben das oben erwähnte

- Industrie Gigant 2

Es sollte also um den Aufbau einer Infrastruktur mit primär wirtschaftlichen Faktoren (also so wenig Militär wie möglich, da es bei derartigen Spielen (Civ) ja doch oft genug zum Krieg kommt) gehen.
Die Komplexität sollte höher sein als bei "Tropico 3 ", das ich -ehrlich gesagt- ein wenig flach empfand.
Was ist denn da auf dem Markt?
Ich bin offen für viele Konzepte und Szenarien: Single-Player, MMPG, F2P bzw. Historisch, Gegenwart, Sci-Fi... (aber bitte kein Fantasy ála HdR)

Danke und MfG!

Iso.


----------



## Coldhardt (25. März 2013)

Ich weiß nicht, inwiefern das passt, aber vllt. wäre Genius Physik/Biologie was. Das sind Wirtschaftssimulationen, bei denen du auch Aufgaben in der Physik/Biologie lösen musst.
Militär ist da gar nicht.


----------



## Painkiller (25. März 2013)

Ui, da fallen mir schon ein paar ein. 

- Die Gilde I+II
- Capitalism 2
- Patrizier IV + AddOn
- Anno-Reihe
- Port Royal 3
- Railroad Tycoon 3
- Roller Coaster Tycoon 3 + AddOns
- Airline Tycoon I+II
- Cities in Motion
- Imperium Galactica 2
- Tycoon City: New York
- Sid Meiers Railroads
- Supreme Ruler 2020
- Casino Inc. 


So das wär´s erstmal! 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. März 2013)

Was ist mit CitiesXL?


----------



## Iro540 (27. März 2013)

Verkehrs gigant


----------



## germandm11 (31. März 2013)

Kennst du openTTd? Basiert auf Transport Tycoon. Hat zwar eine veraltete Grafik ist jedoch opensource. http://www.openttd.org/en/


----------



## KamuiSama (10. Januar 2014)

Ich habe letztens eine Seite über Industrie Gigant 3 gefunden. Ist aber noch in der Anfangsphase also Alpha oda Pre Alpha. Wer weiss wird vielleicht recht gut. Sieht zumindest schonmal ganz nett aus, doch noch leider keine Spielbare Version verfügbar.
Industrie Gigant 3


----------



## -Atlanter- (16. Januar 2014)

Ich würde auch emphelen, ein paar Spiele aus Painkillers Liste anzuschauen. Wobei davon nur zu Anno, Rollercoaster Tycoon und Patrizier etwas sagen kann.

Falls dir Industriegigant 2 gefallen, hat kannst du auch einen Blick auf Transport Gigant werfen. Das schaut aus wie Industriegigant 2,ist auch von den selben Entwicklern, legt aber die Schwerpunkte auf Transport (Straße,Schiene,Schiffahrt,Flugverkehr).



> Ich habe letztens eine Seite über Industrie Gigant 3 gefunden. Ist aber noch in der Anfangsphase also Alpha oda Pre Alpha. Wer weiss wird vielleicht recht gut. Sieht zumindest schonmal ganz nett aus, doch noch leider keine Spielbare Version verfügbar. Erschienen ist das Spiel wenige Jahre nach Industriegigant 2.
> Industrie Gigant 3


Da bin ich aber noch sehr skeptisch... Das schaut aus wie ein billiger Mod aus.


----------



## Werni92 (2. März 2014)

Ich fände es auch echt Klasse wenn nen Industriegigant 3 rauskommen würde :o

Ebenfalls bin ich bei dem anblick der Seite auch noch ziemlich skeptisch ob das jemals was wird bzw gut wird 

Ich werde das jez auch mal weiter verfolgen und bin echt mal gespannt was das noch geben wird damit 

IG1 hab ich früher echt rauf und runter gezockt


----------

